# Idle control valve - where is it?!?! MK4 GOLF



## bendeneo (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Looking at this and other forums I am pretty certain that my Golf Mk4 Auto needs a new idle control valve (revs up and down, drops revs and stalls on corners or on braking etc etc).
My question is where is the Idle Control Valve? How can I find it.
My other question is where is the best and cheapest place to get a replacement?
Thanks for all your help guys,
Bendeneo


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

you'll have better luck in the 2.0liter engine forum, 8v engine forum is mostly for motors under 2.0 displacement... with a 99 you have an AEG engine. post this in the 2.0 forum, you'll find quite a few people in there that can help you...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Idle control valve - where is it?!?! MK4 GOLF (bendeneo)*

On the mkIV's, the tb serves that function. You may need to clean the tb and see if that helps.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Idle control valve - where is it?!?! MK4 GOLF (bendeneo)*

You can clean the throttle body and then let it dry.
Follow that with a VAG-com (VCDS or equivalent cable), run a throttle body alignment.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
If you have an automatic trans, you will need to reset it settings.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------

